# sfc /scannow windows resource protection could not start the



## Brarbarian (Dec 25, 2017)

*sfc /scannow windows resource protection could not start the repair service*

Toshiba Satellite, running fine, Windows 10, most current auto updates failing for the past two weeks @30% or 91% or even 98% with the 0x8007007e error that everybody knows the meaning (everybody at Microsoft, that is), but that's not what I'm most concerned with today.

You've seen the above error, but stop before jumping to respond. The text above returns 9 pages of answers on Google. I've tried them all - there are maybe three or four variations repeated by countless experts in several languages. None help.

Incidentally, DISM and chkdsk work fine, TrustedInstaller is running, running the command offline, in Safe Mode, as Administrator, makes no difference.

Here's the SysInfo info:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 430 @ 2.27GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3894 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1723 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 453 GB (185 GB Free); J: 1863 GB (478 GB Free);
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, Portable PC
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

Thank you in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

usually one if these options work, if not then it usually requires a Reset or Reinstall

Try thto following in order and let us know if any of these work or not.

Step 1:
Click on Start menu
Type in cmd
Right click on cmd in list and select run as administrator
Type the following command
chkdsk /spotfix (press enter) and answer Yes to run at restart
Restart computer and the chkdsk command will run
Restart computer and Try updating again

Step 2:
Run the following .bat file
https://forums.techguy.org/attachments/wureset-zip.261383/
Restart computer and test updates

Step 3:
Disable Fast Startup
Search for and open "Power options" in the Start Menu.
Click "Choose what the power buttons do" on the left side of the window.
Click "Change settings that are currently unavailable."
Under "Shutdown settings" make sure "Turn Off fast startup"
Download and run the Windows Update Troubleshooter"
https://support.micr...-troubleshooter

Step 3:
Click on Start menu
Type in cmd
Right click on cmd in list and select run as administrator

1. Sc Stop wuauserv - hit enter

2. Rd /s /q %systemroot%\SoftwareDistribution - hit enter

3. Download the update from the Microsoft Update catalog website.
http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/Search.aspx?q=KB4057291
Double-check the exact version you need, depending on your computer and OS requirements
4. Restart computer

Step 4:
Click on Start menu
Type in cmd Right click on cmd in list and select run as administrator
1. Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

Step 5:
How to Reset Windows 10

Do not do any of the above unless you have backed up your user data first

Refreshing Windows 10 will cause you to lose all your installed apps, third party programs but you will allow you the option to keep your personal files.

To refresh your Windows 10 follow these steps:

1. Boot to Safe mode using one of the options in the following link
https://www.howtogeek.com/107511/how-to-boot-into-safe-mode-on-windows-8-the-easy-way/

2. After your computer restarts choose Troubleshoot.
3. Now click Advanced.
4. Choose Reset this PC and choose Keep my files. 
5. The refreshing process will start. This will take a while so be patient.

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/reset-windows-10


----------



## Brarbarian (Dec 25, 2017)

Thank you.

I followed the script you outlined, and did a few other things (see below), all to no avail: the problem persists, _sfc /scannow_ doesn't work, Windows Updates fail. I also learned that running Windows Update from the *Settings->Update&Security *window returns better errors (if you catch them immediately after the failure) than the Update Assistant window which reports only the apparently generic error 0x8007007e. Here's my report:

Step 1:

Errors: 0x80246007 0x8000ffff
I ran *Teaking.com Windows Repair 2018 v4.0.44 Free Version.*
Check hardware drivers. All up-to-date.

Step 2;

The batch file succeeds, except when it attempts to rename directories.

The following updates are downloaded: 
*KB4053579 KB4049411 KB4033631 KB3186558* and an unnumbered Feature Update to Windows 10 version 1703.

0x80073712 errors on Cumulative Update and on NET Framework 4.7
0x80240fff on Feature Update. These two errors will repeat during further attempts.

Step 3:

KB4057291 downloaded. 5 files . Running each file with _wusa /norestat_ command produces error 0x8007065e "Data of this type is not supported"

After restart Updates&Security Update Status page of Settings says "Your device is up to date. Last check 12:36". Nevertheless check for updates produces results as before. After another reboot the same page reports "No Updates are available. We'll continue to check daily for newer updates."

Meanwhile the Update Assistant starts up automatically twice daily and fails as before.

Step 4:

DISM succeeds as before this process.

Run memory scan at startup. No errors reported.

Step 5:

Failures. Windows will not refresh, will not reinstall. Download from Microsoft "Give your PC a fresh start" tool. It fails.

I ran Microsoft's *Refresh Windows tool.*

Attempt to install Windows 10 Pro from an ISO file on a DVD. Failure @37%. Errors in DISM.log from around the time of the failure:

2017-12-28 21:48:36, Error DISM DISM Driver Manager: PID=2548 TID=7904 Failed trying to load drvstore.dll - CDmiApi::InternalInitialize(hr:0x8007007e)
2017-12-28 21:48:36, Error DISM DISM Driver Manager: PID=2548 TID=7904 Failed to initialize the DMI API. - CDmiApi::get_DriverStore(hr:0x8007007e)
2017-12-28 21:48:36, Error DISM DISM Driver Manager: PID=2548 TID=7904 Failed to open the driver store. - CDriverManager::GetDriverPackageCollection(hr:0x8007007e)
2017-12-28 21:48:36, Error DISM API: PID=8108 TID=5396 Failed to retrieve drivers from image. AllDrivers=FALSE. - CGetDriversCommandObject::InternalExecute(hr:0x8007007e)
2017-12-28 21:48:36, Error DISM API: PID=8108 TID=5396 InternalExecute failed - CBaseCommandObject::Execute(hr:0x8007007e)
2017-12-28 21:48:36, Error DISM API: PID=8108 TID=8148 CGetDriversCommandObject failed - DismGetDriversInternal(hr:0x8007007e)
2017-12-28 21:48:37, Info

Finally, this morning run the Microsoft *Software Repair Tool *(ran it first a week ago.) @50% it asks for a reboot and attempts to install updates. @74% it asks for a reboot to finish the repairs. Aftr reboot Software Repair Tool windows does not appear. Windows Modules Installer Worker takes up 30% CPU.

In all, since the problems started over two weeks ago, a third party backup program has been failing at startup (no big deal) with an error that means something only to its developers, which leads me to conclude that either Windows Update broke it or my attempts to fix Windows Update problems.

I know that the last resort is to wipe out the disk clean and install Windows 10 anew. I am not prepared to do this, or confident that it will succeed. It is possible despite the messages from update programs that the machine is compatible, that the machine is incompatible with this update, as it does not appear on Toshiba's list of Windows 10 compatible models.

At this point, I need to figure out how to stop the automatic startup of the Windows Update Assistant and wait for Microsoft to fix the problem, which as I see is affecting many users, but we must wait until 1,000 PCs of a bank in the Middle East fail to update before the Mighty Microsoft decides to notice the problem.

I have plenty of experience upgrading operating systems, failing, trying again, and failing before succeeding at last, but I haven't seen anything of the sort I'm experiencing now with so little transparency and such bad error reporting. How can a re-fresh installation of the operating system on top of itself fail?! Unacceptable!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes it is real mess with M$ and has affected many users. I have not experienced any issues with clean installs as well as many others from my research. That would be my recommendation as the next steps.


----------



## clouttechie (Feb 7, 2018)

I've faced this issue before. I ran the following commands to fix Windows resource protection could not start the repair service error

*Follow the steps below*

1.Run Command Prompt as an administrator 
2.Run this command *sc config trustedinstaller start*= auto then followed by command *net start trustedinstaller
*
You might be presented with another error - To understand how to proceed from there read the link article for solution.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, we should first see if we can get sfc to run.

Go to search and type:- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" an elevated cmd prompt will open. At the prompt copy and paste this cmd:-

takeown /f C:\windows\winsxs (press enter)

It will return a message that the file or folder is now owned by "YOUR USER NAME".

Next still in the cmd prompt, use the user name returned in the above cmd in this cmd:-

icacls c:\windows\winsxs /grant yourusername:f (Press enter, note, if your name is truncated enclose it in ")

It will say processed 1 file failed processing 0 files.

Next still at the cmd prompt copy paste this cmd:-

fsutil resource setautoreset true %systemdrive%\ (press enter)

You will receive a confirmation. Restart computer, try running sfc/scannow , make sure you are back at an elevasted cmd prompt (as shown).

We can run an advanced fix for the windows updates, it is a bit involved, however it usually works, it is not on any net site,so you have not tried it, let us know how sfc goes first, it may fix the issue.


----------

